# Paper beehives from Czech part 3



## 112samojka (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Interesting. This year my sons boy scout troop was paid to help unload pumpkins and set them in a city park for a sale. Along with the shipment came one of those 3/4" cardboard tubs that fits on top of a standard pallet. They were throwing it away and I got this bright idea that I could make some 5 frame nuc swarm traps with it just like I do with 3/4" plywood that gets such a bad wrap. Anyway, I'm making some and will try them this year to see how they work. I see those same pieces of cardboard at the grocery store every summer full of watermelons also. I might be on to something. I will glue and screw them together. I plan to fill the open ends of the corrogations with paint and paint them. We'll see how they work. Hadn't had the guts to put it out there for public comment until I saw these Czech paper hives.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't let anyone else's ideas deter you - make hives out of whatever you can. It's the bees not the boxes.


----------

